# BFN again!!



## rookie (May 15, 2005)

Hi everyone 

today was test day and it was a BFN!!
I am actually coping well as I always prepare myself for the worst.
But it is hard as everyone thought we stood a great chance.
But thats the way the cookie crumbles isn't it there is no "reason" way it 
happens for one person and not the next or even for the same person on two
different cycles. We just have to try as hard as it is to stay positve and at the end of the day if nothing happens you know you've given it your best shot,
than you have nothing to reproach yourself about.
so I'm trying to stay positive (although I'm sure to crack eventually!)

take care everyone rookie xxxx 

.


----------



## beano (May 4, 2005)

Hi Rookie

I'm a bit of a newbie here, but just wanted to say I was so sorry to hear of your negative result. You sound positive, which is good, but it's good to know there are friends on FF to turn to if you do need a shout or cry!



Take care
Beano x


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi Rookie,

I am so sorry to hear of your bfn, it is such a hard thing to deal with but you should be so proud of yourself for the way you are dealing with it and even if you do crack in a few days or weeks take strength from how you are coping with things now.  I had a my 5th bfn in April and some days have been surprised at how well I have coped but have made the most of them knowing only too well that the bad days will come.  That fact that I can even manage 1 good day keeps me going.

You are so right about knowing that you have given it your best shot.  The worst thing you can do now is start looking for things to blame.  It is just a harsh reality that sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't and you can only do so much, the rest I think is down to luck and good old mother nature.  My last cycle and went out of my way to do absolutely everything right in order to try and make it work.  My friend went through her very first ivf at exactly the same time as me and didn't change her lifestyle at all.  I got bfn she is pg with twins.  Who knows the reasoning why?!

Keep strong but remember there is so much support on here for the bad times.  Do you have plans to have another go or I guess it is a bit early to thing along those lines just yet.

Thinking of you and sending you a big hug.

Lauren xxx


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Dear Rookie,

just wanted to send you a big lot of hugs from all the girls on here who know
how you feel.

           .

I know how you feel as our first icsi/ivf was a BFN, unfortunately you have to 
 the tears to heal the pain, as I did, but my lovely you do heal and you become stronger and you go into your next cycle with a positive attitude, as you know about the treatment scans ect and its not such of a worry,and it does not seem as worrying as the first one. 

As everyone has said to me your first IVF is a trial really, some girls are lucky but the a percentage of us unfortunately it does not work first time and it is a learning curve, I know that it was for me as they are upping my drugs 2nd  time round.

Well hope your heart heals soon, stay positive, and happy birthday for next month.  , It was my birthday this month and I'm also 36.

You take care 
God bless
Spiritx
The only way is up!!!


----------



## Lizz (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Rookie

so sorry to hear about your BFN  
We had a BFN May 4th. It hurts like hell.

LOL Liz xx


----------



## rookie (May 15, 2005)

hi everyone 

thanks for all your words of support, it really helps.
I feel in limbo at the mo, having spent the last six weeks injecting, having scans, blood tests, the 2ww etc etc and now nothing, Its like ive got
nothing to focus on. I was told by nurse yesterday that i would have to wait
for 3 AF before next cycle of either FET or IVF. but that wait in some respects
is going to be harder than 2ww. I feel i just want to get on with things,
I told myself that if i had a BFN then i would throw myself into working out 
at the gym and getting a great bod ( may take quite some time though!)
so this monday (oh dear monday is bank holiday!, already off to a great start)
tuesday then, think of me sweating on the treadmill.

take care rookie xxx


----------



## OzShazz (Apr 2, 2005)

Rookie,

I am so sorry to hear of your BFN!! Sending you hugh hugs.


Shazz


----------

